# Burmese padauk elephant from Laos



## phinds (Dec 20, 2021)

My daughter, who lives in Laos, brought this back as a Christmas present for me. It was carved in a village near where she lives. It's Burmese padauk / Pterocarpus macrocarpus, which in Laos is called maidu / maidou, which means "red wood". It's 6.5" tall and 7" long. Not sure what the tusks are made of but they appear to be wood. Probably just particularly clear sapwood of the same tree.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2021)

Very pretty piece of art


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 20, 2021)

phinds said:


> My daughter, who lives in Laos, brought this back as a Christmas present for me. It was carved in a village near where she lives. It's Burmese padauk / Pterocarpus macrocarpus, which in Laos is called maidu / maidou, which means "red wood". It's 6.5" tall and 7" long. Not sure what the tusks are made of but they appear to be wood. Probably just particularly clear sapwood of the same tree.
> 
> View attachment 219682
> 
> View attachment 219683View attachment 219684


Leave it alone, looks better that way than as a wood sample....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Leave it alone, looks better that way than as a wood sample....


Yeah, plus I couldn't get an IWCS sized sample from it anyway

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2021)

Beautiful wood! Don't even think about storing in a trunk! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 20, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful wood! Don't even think about storing in a trunk! Chuck


No, I've put it up on a shelf in my home office. Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 21, 2021)

What a cool gift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2021)

Sweet, looks very well made! what took your daughter to Laos?


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> what took your daughter to Laos?


Long story. Got religion and decided to go teach English and convert people through example in a country where overt proselytizing is illegal. Supported by donations from religious groups. Loved it there & got married to a Lao man. Gets back here every couple of years for a holiday visit. This time w/ my first grandson who is a delight, albeit at 18 months is a bit shy at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------

